# Barque Helen lost 1873



## JMB (May 2, 2007)

I am just going through some names on gravestones in Bangor that were mentioned in an article in the Gwynedd Family History Society magazine. I have managed to get more information on many of the deaths but one is beating me at the moment.

Captain Humphrey Jones of the Barque Helen who was lost on a voyage from Carnarvon to New Orleans in the year 1873

I have been going through newspaper but there are too many barques with "Helen" in their name and I don't have a more specific date.

I wonder if anyone has any source they can check please?


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

North Wales Chronicle dated 12 July 1873 has an article on the missing barque Helen. Captain Jones as well as some of the crew are named. Vessel departed in February and was presumed lost in a fierce gale soon after.

Dave W


----------



## JMB (May 2, 2007)

Thanks, missed that one!


----------



## warrawillah (Jan 7, 2017)

*Barque Helen 1873*

Hello from Sydney,
I am most interested in the loss of the barque Helen in 1873. I believe that my husband's great-grandfather, William Williams from Bangor was the Mate on that vessel. I have found a newspaper report in the Preston, Lancashire paper dated 19 July 1873 which states that Captain Humphrey Williams had a son on board, and another which said the Mate was from Bangor. Lloyds list him as the mate on the Helen too, but is he 'our' William?

This is a very exciting breakthrough as I haven't been able to confirm when William died. All we knew was that he died at sea. Also I have no proof who his parents were. Now I have a possible Humphrey. Did you find William William's grave in Bangor? There are many of them. Was he listed in the Newspaper article mentioned?
Many thanks for your interest.
Marie Donaldson.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's a bit more: According to Lloyd's List dated 4 February 1873, the Helen sailed on 31 January 1873. Secondly, there is listed, for 1873, a crew agreement for the Helen, her Official Number being 53657. It is held in one of three places as per: https://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/codemeanings.php#an
Look for the letters AN and you'll see 3 addresses in Wales. I daresay a search will locate e-mail addresses. It should list all crew members, sometimes with additional information. 
As for the article published in the North Wales Chronicle, yes, there is a man named William Williams named as the mate. There's also an account in the Liverpool Mercury dated 12 July 1873 though the best report is in the North Wales Chronicle. It was assumed at the time that the vessel was lost in a violent storm early in February 1873. If you want a copy of the newspaper report send me a PM and I'll send it to you. Lastly, it is highly likely copies of his Mate's certificates and associated paperwork are available on Ancestry.co.uk (UK & Ireland Master's & Mate's Certificates 1850-1927). If you don't subscribe let me know his age, date and place of birth and I might be able to find the records.

Dave W


----------



## JMB (May 2, 2007)

This is the original article that I read - someone had indexed the cemetery and wrote an article about the more interesting headstones. I had been there photographing war graves and so ended up doing a bit more research, finding some very interesting stories.

Send me a message with an EMail address if you want to see a copy.



> ‘Capt. Humphrey Jones, Barque ‘Helen’ who was lost whilst on a voyage from Carnarvon to New Orleans in the year
> 1873 aged 32’
> The Liverpool Mercury and North Wales Chronicle describes the barque Helen as a ‘Bangor vessel’, owned by Dr
> Richards and Captain Humphrey Williams. Williams was the son of Mr Owen Jones, currier, Conway and son in law
> ...


----------



## JMB (May 2, 2007)

Looks as if it actually left on the 31st January 1873


----------



## JMB (May 2, 2007)

The newspaper report of the loss


----------



## warrawillah (Jan 7, 2017)

Thank you so much Martin for all of this information. I really appreciate your efforts on my behalf.
Marie in Sydney


----------

